# sugar linked to anal itching ?



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

new to the allergy forum, would someone be able to point me in the right direction for information concerning a possible link between ingesting some sort of processed sugar (as in industrial cakes) which would end with intense anal itching ?

I've been prescribed anti-fungal cream in the past, it worked at times but not now ....

what other food should I totally cut out ?
my local doctors don't seem to see a link at all
I find it very hard to cut out all sugar
(mainly due to feeling pressurised to eat in some social situations ...)
but clearly what I ate last night provoked a swift reaction
would be more motivated if I could read some info on the subject and be a little more sure about doing the right thing ...
TIA


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

maybe someone else knows more than me about the subject (actually there's no maybe about it), but is that a yeast thing?


----------



## mamafish9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Definitely a yeast thing for my little guy, and a couple people in my extended family who have yeast issues. Sugar feeds the yeast. How long have you been dealing with this?

You might want to start looking into gentle yeast fighters - coconut oil, kefir, grapeseed extract, etc. Coconut oil topically can also help with the itching.


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for the advice !
I have coconut oil in stock, just didn't think of applying it topically !
am drinking milk kefir daily too
must have some grapeseed extract somewhere, must look for it (how do you ingest that one ?)

it's been on and off for quite a few months now & more "on" recently ...
actually the first episode was in Jan 08 (same trigger, a slice of heavily processed cake I couldn't quite refuse in a social situation + some stressors about moving/radical change of plans etc ...)
at that time the prescribed anti fungal ointment seemed to offer some relief

my last prescription for a similar ointment was in August 09, this time (Nov) it doesn't seem to be effective

am trying to eat more healthily too (after last night episode of severe insomnia due to more intense than usual itiching .... I had shared an english pudding that came out of a tin with dh )


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

just to update ; I've nearly managed to be surgar free for the last 2 weeks and the symptoms have much lessened ....

I tend to relapse about 2 or 3 times a week for a tiny amount of sugar .... it's a very hard habit to break out of & have also had days when I put a little artificial sweetener in hot drinks ... still working on it then and hoping to be totally sugar free for the new year (= allowing for about 5 weeks to rid my body and mind of the habit .....) + lost 2 pounds already which is great & also feel less sluggish, both in mind and physically, more ready to tackle housework-chores !

found a british website that recommended 4 months of exclusion to start with,
not only sugar but also bread and whatever containing yeast, as well as cheese (because of the mold)
on the other hand I eat 2 or 3 pieces of fruit per day as well as carrots or beets that are sweet as vegetable goes .... and I now eat pasta again which doesn't seem to provoke any special reaction ...

+ quite worried about the "social eating" semi obligations coming up with Christimas .... it's rather hard psychologicaly to see that all the traditional festive foods are on the "no" list .... Dh has his own addiction to sugar and unhealthy foods so that's no support coming to me that way ....


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

http://alternativehealing.org/yeast_infection.htm

found this and thought of you. I was looking up "eat sugar - ears itch" for myself - uurgh. I'm sure it's yeasty.


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

THANK YOU for that link Asusan .... it's really comforting to see that I'm not the only one to think that sugar is the major cause of my problems ... even though my local doctors look at me with a blank look when I broach the subject ...

reading that every now and then should help me resist a little better to the social pressure to eat sugar and sweet stuff ... am going to print and keep a copy with me ....


----------



## MarjorieT (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if diet causes anal itching but I know that the right ointment can definitely stop it from happening. I have used all types of creams, petroleum jelly etc. but the only product I would use now is salvation. It is a balm that heals and protects the area at the same time and is by mama nature. It is all natural and organic. I very rarely get itching (unless I have excessively sweating in that area) and once I apply salvation it stops it. My skin feels really soft and smooth around my anus now and the cuts and fissures I had before are gone. I would not say this product is cheap but it does what it says on the tin. it is definitely the best product I have tried for my anal itching.


----------

